# Android app like ProductionPro?



## Ravenbar (Mar 8, 2020)

The show I'm working on is using ProductionPro and gave me a Ipad with the script on it. Problem is, I can only access the script while I'm at the space and that doesn't work with my workflow.

The only feature I need is the ability to take notes on the script. I have a PDF of the script, so any recommendations on a Android PDF annotation app? I say Android, as my entire ecosystem is Linux/Android devices. Me and Apple products have never gotten along in 20+ years.


----------



## Ancient Engineer (Mar 10, 2020)

Apple has been sucking at operating systems since the 1970s... but that is not the topic today.

I don't know of an app with direct .PDF annotate-ability... I have, however, imported .PDF to Word and then used that on my phone to make some notes.

As an ancient engineer... I find having a physical copy of the script, dogeared, soggy with coffee, full of slug notes, and only legible to myself and the inhabitants of my home planet a great comfort.

It is not a whole lot bigger or massive than the iYiYiYiPad and it is 100% slammable on a table or the floor to add _necessary_ punctuation to important meetings.

Also, in an emergency, if you re-wet the pages you can eek out a dribble of coffee sometimes. 

In my limited experience, I have found that is all you really need.


----------



## Ravenbar (Mar 11, 2020)

Seems like I've got the problems worked out. I was "holding the tablet wrong", as the script only works in portrait view and my holder only does landscape. I also just found out there is a web app so I'm going to try to get that set up, with a mini-pc and a touchscreen monitor. 


Ancient Engineer said:


> Apple has been sucking at operating systems since the 1970s... but that is not the topic today.
> 
> I don't know of an app with direct .PDF annotate-ability... I have, however, imported .PDF to Word and then used that on my phone to make some notes.
> 
> ...



Personally, that's along my line of preference as well from past experience. My go to is a paper copy of the script in page protectors, which I can write on with markers and erase with alcohol wipes. It also leaves me with a permanent record of the show afterwards.

However, I have experimented with drawing on PDF's in the past, but never found suitable software. ProductionPro seems like it may actually meet my needs in that regard. My biggest concerns is the "in the cloud" nature of the software, and also the lack of a permanent record to refer to down the line.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Mar 12, 2020)

If it won't export to another PDF, try to avoid it if you can, is my opinion.


----------

